# Birthing Center facility codes



## Bmarinelli (Mar 12, 2014)

Does anyone know what codes to use to get reimbursed for facility charges at a birthing center? Revenue code 0724 can be used on a UB but it requires a HCPCS code???

Any help on this matter would be appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

